# Montreal, Qc, D&D 5



## Toriel (Oct 28, 2019)

I am looking for a few players for a D&D 5 horror campaign. You can find background info here: Bludgarten.

You can reply here or send me a PM directly.


----------



## Toriel (Dec 9, 2019)

I have found enough players to start this Friday.


----------

